# Theodore - My Guardian Angel



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

innocently taken for a total misunderstanding



















I will always love you my pup


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh im sorry. If you dont mind me asking what happened?


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

ILUV2Ride there is a section about this under Generally off the topic  

Blu once again im soo sorry  [/quote]


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

Buckaroo2010 i dont understand what your trying to say? And once again i am sorry to hear what happened to your pup.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Blu I'm sooooo sorry for your loss!!! *hugs*


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Well it turns out I haven't lost him.....YET. I went to the fairgrounds today. The dog-pound is down the road. I looked to see if Theo was there.

The pens have a divider that can be open to allow them outside into a kennel. Well, Theo's wasn't open. I looked into another dogs pen to see inside Theo's. He was whining and he barked to me. I know his bark anywhere. I can't believe they would trap him in the dark and not let him have at least five feet of caged/concrete freedom. Disgusting.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

do u know ANYONE that can save him? Now that u know this he may actually have a chance and u know that he deserves it!!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I've really thought about that but because it was a "biting" case...I don't think they will release him. I dislike my family very much right now.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

accidents happen and i can almost guarantee it was egged on!! Y would a harmless cute puppy all of a sudden bite? Exactly!! Well if u get the chance u should ask if they will ever release him and explain to them what happened. Maybe you can find someone with some land to keep him and u can go over and work with him. I hope it all works out!! He's a cutie!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

AWW hope you can get little Theo back somehow


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry.  I can't imagine what you're going through, but Theo is in my prayers.

Buck meant that Blu had made a topic about this in the General Off-topic section.


----------

